# Middle TN Pigeons



## Wingman46 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi,
I'm new to the site. I have just retired and want to raise some homing pigeons. Is there anyone in Middle TN that has some birds for sale?
Tom


----------



## ancientoaks (Mar 13, 2010)

If you do a search on google for American Racing Pigeon Union It will take you to the AU site and on it you can give your address and it will give you a list of any racing clubs that are near you. Join one of the clubs they will help you learn how to train your birds and some of the clubs will even give you quality birds to help you get started.

Once you get started with the birds and begin to train them you will really enjoy the sport.

good luck John


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Theres also some regular type Homing Pigeons, that are Not Racing Pigeons.
If you are just looking for some good backyard pigeons, there are certainly many breeds to choose from.
Study all the different breeds of Pigeons, then choose.


----------



## Tnman (Mar 26, 2010)

Tom, where are you located? I am in Middle Tn also. I may be able to help you.


----------



## ladybug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Birds below Chattanooga*

Hi,

I have several companion birds and ended up with two racing pigeons as rescues and the owners didn't want them back. They have become mates. They are both less than a year old. Would you be interested in having them? As far as I can tell nothing is wrong with them. They probably lost their way when a predator attacked. I need to place these guys in a good home. If you are interested then you can have them. We can set up a place to meet and I will bring them to you. Let me know what you think.

Thanks,

Ladybug


----------

